# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  How to best use Rogaine

## arizona

Hi all,

I've been using Men's 5% Rogaine for almost 2 mos now and I'm looking for advice on the best way to apply it.

My hair thinning is diffuse and I started with the men's liquid form.  I didn't realize how difficult it was going to be to apply it.  My initial start was spotty...just applying randomly.  Then I started creating a sort of grid...separating the hair in lines/parts and distributing the liquid down the parts.  Then I read that many women are finding the foam works better.  
Curious to know how you think it is best applied????  I could use some pointers!  I did the same thing with the foam and just started distributing it down the parts I created in my hair.  Needless to say, I use A LOT each application and feel that so much ends up on my hair too.  If I put it on my hands first in then put to my scalp, I think most would end up on my hair.

Would love to hear from you if you experience a similiar problem or have found a great technique!  Also, if you have overall thinning, are you using a lot of the product every day just to cover the areas?  Thanks!

----------


## jeansplease

Hi,

I'm a woman and I've been using a generic form of liquid rogaine for "men" on my eyebrows twice daily.  The results are miraculous!  My eyebrows are again full and lush, like they were when I was in my 20's, and I don't have to wear eyebrow makeup anymore.  Since my results were so good, I bought Rogaine Foam for men, and began applying it 2 times daily, on the vortex of my scalp, just 2 days ago.  I'm hoping this will make my hair thicker, since it's gotten a lot thinner lately.  The foam is easy to use, and I will post again in about 6 months to share the results.

----------


## itssomuchfun

I used the liquid years ago and I hated how greasy and difficult it was to apply. I only used it for 3 weeks and it really dried and cracked my scalp.  I started the foam a few months ago and it is much easier to use with less irritation. I spread my hair apart to where I can see my scalp and squirt a little foam on and rub it in for a few seconds. I do this on several spots on the crown and moving toward the hairline.  Then I let it dry.  I also only apply it to dry hair.

----------

